# Help, Sharpening setup



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi all, 
Was looking to get a little bit of help with me sharpening setup, and get some recommendations on some stones to help me progress. 

Current setup:
400 Naniwa Professional
1000/3000 Naniwa Combi (Major stone I want to get rid off, it's a very small stone, and it looking bit worse for wear as this is was I learned to sharpen on)
8000 Naniwa Super Stone (Gets clogged too quickly for my liking, and again, was more of an introduction to sharpening stone for me)

I want to get everyones opinion on what stones would be the best progression from here, currently I'm happy with this 400 grit, used for minor re profiling, and fixing those knives that have taken a battering from a long week at work. 

For the other stones I've been looking at the Naniwa, 2k 'Green Brick of Joy', and was wondering if this was capable of replacing the 1k stone and for the 8k, was thinking maybe the original 'Snow White' by Naniwa. 

As of my skill level I've become fairly confident with the general sharpening of knives, and think I can do a semi decent job of this, although, I'm yet to venture fully into the world of thinning, that's my next step.

Additional Info:
I'm based in the UK, so stones for a good price that can be obtained here would be a bonus, but willing to order from abroad for the right set up.
Also, if anyone is aware of places to get some nice old carbons, (K Sabs perhaps) in the UK or surrounding areas to practise and play with on stones that would be nice to know, (Rustier the better). 

Thanks in advance guys, anything else you need to know I'll try and answer to the best I can.


----------



## foody518 (Apr 25, 2017)

What have you got for stone flattening?

Not sure about UK availability, but the Naniwa Hayabusa is a nice S&G 4k stone that leaves a bright polish and still a bit of tooth. Good for if you don't want or need to go to 8k and want to stay with Naniwa. I'm able to get it for like 40-50$ from ebay or TFJ


----------



## khashy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey mate, a lot of the sharpening gurus here go from a good 1000 synthetic to a jnat finishing stone. 

From what I've read, if your finishing stone is good enough, you don't necessarily have to go through all the steps in between - you can of course but it's not necessary to get a good edge.

There is a very long discussion about what the best 1000 synthetic is. Search for it.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 25, 2017)

I've got a normal flattening stone, not sure on brand, possible naniwa too, but not so sure. 
Not got a clue about jnat's to br honest, if anyone could elaborate, that would be great, whats considered 'good enough'?


----------



## foody518 (Apr 25, 2017)

khashy said:


> Hey mate, a lot of the sharpening gurus here go from a good 1000 synthetic to a jnat finishing stone.
> 
> From what I've read, if your finishing stone is good enough, you don't necessarily have to go through all the steps in between - you can of course but it's not necessary to get a good edge.
> 
> There is a very long discussion about what the best 1000 synthetic is. Search for it.



I don't know how many are doing this as opposed to going from 1k then finishing on a Jnat, probably a med-fine one, not a fine-very fine finishing natural stone. I suppose yes if you count ~4k range as finishing stones, but with regards to Jnats, even soft finishers in the ~6-8k starting range sometimes get called prefinishers


----------



## Lars (Apr 25, 2017)

I quite enjoyed going from Chosera 400 to Chosera 2000 to a finishing stone, before I discovered the JNS stones from Maxim.
The Naniwa Chosera and Professional should be very similar, so maybe that could work. The 2K is also fast enough that you really don't need to go to the 400 every time.

Lars


----------



## K813zra (Apr 25, 2017)

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Hi all,
> Was looking to get a little bit of help with me sharpening setup, and get some recommendations on some stones to help me progress.
> 
> Current setup:
> ...



I am not a big fan of the green brick but I find it to be acceptable as a finishing stone on soft stainless. I would not, however, consider it to be a good 1k replacement. However, you could go directly from your 400 to the 2k without an issue and I have done just that. In this case I would use the 400 as a "fast 1k". 

If I were to go for an 8 stone I like the Kitayama 8k but many don't. The snow white 8k by Naniwa is nice as well but a harder stone than I like. Personally I like to stop in the 4-6k range. 

As for the naturals mentioned in other posts, I am still new to this myself (about a year in) so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. I don't feel that naturals are needed but I do enjoy using them, now almost exclusively. It is easier on my wallet that I use a mid grit as a finishing stone as naturals in this range are more affordable. I find something like an Aizu or Tsushima to be perfect for my needs and neither are overly costly. In my experience with the particular stones that I have, these range from about 3-5k and naturals also seem to leave more bite to the edge in general. Again, just my limited experience. 

Good luck with your stone hunt and your sharpening journey.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the infomation, I might venture into the world of jnats


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 25, 2017)

Who does not like the Kitayama (considering getting one), and why?


----------



## foody518 (Apr 25, 2017)

Are you sharpening mostly stainless or carbon? It seems like many of my finer natural stones are slow at abrading wear resistant super stainless


----------



## Lars (Apr 25, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Who does not like the Kitayama (considering getting one), and why?



I don't know, it's a nice stone imo.

Lars


----------



## Krassi (Apr 25, 2017)

No reason not to get it.. awesome stone and feels like one of my jnats when i use it.
Seeya Daniel


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 25, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Who does not like the Kitayama (considering getting one), and why?



A few years ago Dave M wrote his thoughts about it.


----------



## Eloh (Apr 25, 2017)

1. Naniwa Pro 1000 or Shapton Pro 1000
2. Kitayama 8000

You really dont need something in between imo, the Kitayama is fast enough...

3. Atoma 140 or 400 for flattening


----------



## Krassi (Apr 25, 2017)

+10 for Eloh!

1+2 is all you need.
Watanabe also only uses a 2 stone setup (plus 240 beltgrinder before for rough shaping)

where can i sign this ? ) 
Seeya daniel

well just stupid that i got this knowledge after my 25th jnat..


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 26, 2017)

So do you think yoy could replicate this with a good 1000 grit stone and medium/fine jnat?


----------



## foody518 (Apr 26, 2017)

A 4k or so synthetic is quite likely to be cheaper than a med-fine Jnat of comfortable dimensions


----------



## Krassi (Apr 26, 2017)

Totally no need for a jnat below 6-8k.. 
Youll pay way more for a much slower jnat.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Apr 26, 2017)

So would it be possible to jump from a 1k stone to a fine Jnat? Or is a middle stone recommended for the succession?


----------



## K813zra (Apr 26, 2017)

I must be the odd one out because I have come to feel that there is no need for a stone, Jnat or snythetic, over 5-6k. Ya'll can have my Aizu when your pry it...okay I took that a little too far. I guess I have just bought into the "team midgrit" mindset. AI#1000 + Aizu is what I use most of the time now.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 26, 2017)

Get the Naniwa Pro 2k. End result is +/- JIS 3000. After that not improvement to expect. A slight deburring on your 5k perhaps.


----------



## Krassi (Apr 26, 2017)

Hiho!
@TheLimpWhisk
You can jump from 1k to whatever good fine jnat if its fast.
I can even get semi dull stuff sharp just with a good nakayama finisher, takes longer of course 
Acutally around mid grit would be enough. (4-5k) after that with freehand sharpening you wondt really get sick improvements....that last long


----------



## dwalker (Apr 26, 2017)

My normal progression takes me from a binsui to a finisher with no problems.


----------



## Krassi (Apr 26, 2017)

If you mean the Thai grey/White or orange then YES .. Tried the grey/white again some days ago.. I havent used it for a whil and had to remove the dust on it first  ...its funky fast for a natural and final finisher can follow with no problem.


----------



## Eloh (Apr 29, 2017)

Krassi said:


> Hiho!
> @TheLimpWhisk
> You can jump from 1k to whatever good fine jnat if its fast.



That kind of was my point too. The Kitayama would be my choice, but you could also go to a Nainiwa Pro 3000 or 5000 or even a Natural stone, depending on preferences.


----------

